
Clustering Applied to Acquisition Functions - Zephyr314
https://blog.sigopt.com/posts/clustering-applied-to-acquisition-functions
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the founders of SigOpt (YC W15). Let me know if you have any
questions about this post or SigOpt in general. Jungtaek was recently a
Research Engineering Intern with us and wrote this post. If you're a student
looking for internships please check out our careers page [1]. Our platform is
also free for academics [2]. You can find more of our research (including
NIPS, ICML, AISTATS, etc papers) here [3].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

[2]: [https://sigopt.com/edu](https://sigopt.com/edu)

[3]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

